# AMD SEMPRON 3000+ driver display missing



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello All

complete neeeewb here :wave:

I have just inherited this old clunker of a pc from the brother-in-law and after I was installed itunes all of my icons are massive, as are web pages. It also scrolls very wavey like it cannot keep up. Looking around i think i can tell you that i have no video driver/controller or display anymore. It was there, now its vanished:1angel: 

I tried to restore to the previous day and now i can tell you that i have no working restore points, not even in safe mode. I have a laptop and i am only bridging to a custom Dell package but it sure is frustrating. Does anyone know

Is there a process or do you know if i can download the fix for this machine? 

Or is it that outdated i should lay it to rest:grin:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try changing the resolution higher move bar to the right
right click on screem choose properties then settings


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

That makes the icons the right size "ish" but i still have the ripple effect when on internet pages an the driver/controller is still missing. Replaced with a Yellow ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok whats the make and model of pc


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the computer is a name brand computer (Dell, HP, Gateway etc) go to that manufacturers support web site, type in the make and model # and it will take you to the drivers download page, where you can DL the video/display adapter driver.


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

It has virgo on the front cover and under system information it doesnt say. I thought it was a Sempron !


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

download this and run, do not post it here just list what it says under system model

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

It simply states
*System Model*
Enclosure Type: Desktop

takes ages to post this so keeping it short :wink:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

goto device manager. To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select device instance IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers. copy them here


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

There are 2 of the yellow ?

Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_41531FD3&REV_00\4&1FEB96E4&0&0008

Video Controller
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4173&SUBSYS_41521FD3&REV_00\4&1FEB96E4&0&0108


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

you need the motherboard disk.


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh Dear!

We dont have any discs for it. 
So I guess its toast then?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Install this driver (Full Software suite at the bottom of page)

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...ct=2.4.1.3.25&lang=us&rev=10.2&ostype=Windows XP - Professional/Home


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

I no longer have any yellow ? So something happened.

The scrolling is still very wavey though...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Check your display properties
Start>Control Panel>Apperance and Themes> Display>Settings

What is listed under display?
What is the resolution set for?


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

Hope screen shots are allowed..

Everything on screen look clear and the right size. It is only when trying to open anything it seems to load one square at a time across the screen and trying to scroll through things documents, websites makes me seasick.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you please run Everest under my signature and post the full report to the thread.
This will allow me to "see" what hardware you have.
Copy and paste the report to notepad and use the Go Advanced option to attach.

Bill


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

Dont know if that worked


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the report
Enter the BIOS setup and check to make sure the On board Video card is set to AGP.
The driver appears to have installed correctly.

Just for your info the motherboard you have is an Asus A7V400-MX SE
The info (drivers, manual) can be found on the Asus site:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
Select: Motherboard
Select: Socket A(462)
Select: A7V400-MX SE
Select OS: windows XP

Does the same issue occur if you use the On Board Video?

Bill


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Bill
I dont know what I have done now. I am pretty sure i altered the right thing in Bios but now i have no display at all. The computer box seems to do its usual thing with the flashing lights but no display on my monitor. I wonder if i can fix it with this hammer?:grin:


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

Scrap that, I now have display but still the same ole scrolling problems.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I am beginning to think the ATI card is failing

The Motherboard does have ON-Board Video

Enter the BIOS and enable the On Board Video
Save and exit the BIOS
Shut down the computer and unplug it
Disconnect the Monitor connection from the back of the tower and connect it to the On Board video connection

See if you still have the issue


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

ray: It Works!

I wouldnt have figured it out without your help Bill, for that i am extremely gratefull.

It turns out, so far as I can see that the link [URL]http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...ostype=Windows[/URL] XP - Professional/Home that was your initial thought downloaded the incorrect driver which was not compatible. 

However, as you were good enough to identify my system and give me the link to [URL]http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us[/URL]

I clicked on "Beginners Start Here" downloaded the manager and It run a diagnostic telling me that i was missing a whole bunch of stuff and it downloaded a heap of files which i then uploaded via the "setup" file and it has installed a whole bunch of S3G devices and added 4 new tabs to my display menu. Now it works just like it did, better if i am not mstaken.

Please see. I still have ll the files including auto setup saved in a folder. 

Once again, thanks.. I will open a can of full strength beer in your honour.

I will be here if you need any further information for future reference.

Edit: It does not work in both slots I think it is the on board slot that does not work. I cannot ID it. The one that works is sideways at the back the other is low down and horizontal (not that i think that helps)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

> It does not work in both slots I think it is the on board slot that does not work. I cannot ID it. The one that works is sideways at the back the other is low down and horizontal (not that i think that helps)


The one that is higher up on the back the tower is the On Board Video (S3G)
The one that is lower down and horizontal is the ATI video card

Where was the monitor connected when we started this thread?

Here is a link for the manual (Motherboard):
http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socka/km400a/A7V400-MX SE/e1942_a7v400-mx_se.pdf


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

.....


----------



## emmarky (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok. In that case..

It was in the lower horizontal ATI Video card until after i adjusted the bios and my screen went blank then I swapped it to the other one. I have since undone the changes to the bios and the lower horizontal one is still not producing a picture on the monitor when I plug in.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats the ATI card.
It probably failed seeing the driver installed but you still had issues.

If it were me (and you are not a big Gammer) I would remove the ATI card and unistall the ATI program in Add/Remove Programs

Reset the BIOS to Default settings
Save and exit the BIOS
Boot up the computer

Let me know if you have any issues

Bill


----------

